

Future Software Superheroes - It’s time for your CodeMontage - vanessa
http://developersforgood.org/post/35212705141/introducingcodemontage

======
shuaib
$500 fee?!? I don't get it. This is the first time I am hearing
about"Developers for Good". Am I missing something? Why would someone pay $500
to solve a problem that will "improve the world"? Has anyone participated in
this and can shed some light on why it is worth it?

~~~
vanessa
CodeMontage's fee covers the cost of helping you find projects that are right
for your level (perhaps you can navigate this on your own, but many people new
to development and new to open source struggle with this), facilitating
feedback and making sure you get code reviews, and helping you measure your
improvement as a coder, not just asking you to volunteer without measuring
your impact.

This is the first formal session of CodeMontage, and in the future we plan to
make the whole platform and participation much more flexible than formal
sessions. Hope that helps!

~~~
columbo
Hrm, are you a non-profit or have you considered that?

It seems odd to pay an unknown entity (you) and then perform a service (write
code) all for a very high level idea alone (the good).

I feel for this to work there must be some sort of 'meet in the middle', like
a non-profit, where you can actually track what the $500 expense is going to
be used for.

